# قريبا و بإذن الله سأنزل لكم جدول بجميع خلوصات الصاج



## yaserelfayomy (9 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء 

عند تصميم إسطمبات blanking and piercing
و هى إسطمبات قطع و تخريم الصاج
يراعى فى تصميم الخلوص بين الأجزاء القاطعة للصاج نوعية الصاج من حيث الخامة و سمكها
و الأجزاء القاطعة كما نعلم فهى punch and die
و هى كما تسمى فى الورش الذكر و السكينة 
أى أن الخلوص يعتمد على نوع خامة الصاج و سمك الصاج

و بإذن الله قريبا سأرفق بعض المعلومات الهامة فى هذا المجال
حيث أننى أعمل فى مجال تصميم و تصنيع الإسطمبات باستخدام الحاسب الآلى منذ 10 سنوات

أرجو التعليق و أنا مستعد للإجابة على أى استفسار

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

:73:


----------



## ahmedashour (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك اللة خيرا 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا ارسم بي UG-NX5 (CAD/CAM) program

بت مجال الاسطمبات وابحث عن عمل في هذا المجال وارجوا من حضرتك
امدادي بالمعلومات اللازمة والتي احتاجها للعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## ahmedashour (10 مايو 2009)

aaashour79 علي الياهو


----------



## فتوح (3 يونيو 2009)

yaserelfayomy قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> 
> عند تصميم إسطمبات blanking and piercing
> و هى إسطمبات قطع و تخريم الصاج
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي ياسر

وفي انتظار ما وعدت به من جداول

وكذلك أرجو ان تضع موضوعا لتشرح فيه نظم تصميم وتصنيع الإسطمبات مع وضع المراجع

وفي انتظارك


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

و أنا أيضا أضم صوتى لك أخ فتوح فى إنتظار هذه الجداول كما أرجو أن لا تنسانا فى إعاده نشر موضوع إفراد الصاج للاهميه


----------



## mkm13402 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

we are waiting
thanks


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------

